# leisure battery life?



## bertieburstner (May 1, 2005)

We are going away for four nights without hook up. Can you give me an idea if we will be OK? We don't intend moving the 'van once parked.

We have 2 x 110AH leisure batteries. We will run the shower 4 times a day (heating on gas) and probably watch 2/3 hours TV (15" Avtex) each night. Our lights are all halogen. Apart from flushing the loo and listening to the radio (ours is wired to the leisure batteries) I think that's about it :wink:


----------



## BwB (Dec 5, 2009)

This is one of those "how long is a piece of string" questions, but... in a nutshell... yes, you should make it.

Be sensible. Quick showers. Not all the lights on. Battery in tip-top condition. etc. etc.

I get away with 50% less battery than you for four days.


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Consider a solar panel to increase your longevity off hook


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

For extended non hookup camping in cost effective order
1 Increase the size of your leisure battery bank
2 Change all hallogens to LED replacements. (They are brilliant now)
3 Don,t watch TV
4 Fit the biggest solar panel plus regulator you have room for and a wallet big enough for.

Thats about it as you have gas heating which is good.

C.


----------



## bertieburstner (May 1, 2005)

*leisure battery life*

Thanks for your advice folks we took your advice and watched no TV at all but sat outside drinking wine in the sun and then played cards 

When we left the site this morning the voltage meter on the leisure batteries was reading 12.2 volts so I assume we could of lasted a couple mored days? :roll:


----------

